# power window switch



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone know how to remove the power window switches, mine are starting to go underneath the piece that holds it?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like something has broken -- requiring a trip to the dealer to get it fixed right.

However, if you'd like to take a shot at it yourself, getting to them is actually pretty easy:

1. Remove the rubber coin tray liner in front of the shifter. It's below the radio and flip-out storage compartment.

2. While you're down there -- remove the philips head screw.

3. Open the padded console storage compartment door.

4. Lift up on back edge of the console from inside the storage compartment. The plastic will bend a little at first -- but there are something like 4 tension fittings that will eventually release. 

5. Remove the T/C wiring and window connectors.

6. Voila -- you'll have access to your console and switches.

NOTE: When putting everything back together, be sure to test the T/C and window switches before snapping everything into place. The connectors are pretty much impossible to screw up -- but it's better to test first.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

You have to remove the center console trim plate by removing the pocket below area where an ashtray would be, that will expose screws. Pull up on the trim plate gently disconnecting the 6 retaining tabs. Disconnect the window switch and traction control switch connectors from the under side. Remove trim plate completely. Depress the retaining tabs on the P/W switch to remove it.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I think I'll just take into the dealer, if they scratch it I can deal with them, if I scratch it I have to deal with my wife:willy: , much easier to just take it in. Give us a chance to checkout the new Brazen orange GTO they have. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Get some pics of yours next to the orange one if you can. That would be a dream come true!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

In my goat, the piece that holds the switches has a small amount of play. I can shift it side-to-side slightly. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Just went to the dealer and I can bring it in tomorrow at 10:30, see what happens, they have been good .


----------



## Loriann (Jun 3, 2021)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Sounds like something has broken -- requiring a trip to the dealer to get it fixed right.
> 
> However, if you'd like to take a shot at it yourself, getting to them is actually pretty easy:
> 
> ...


How do I open up the switch to clean it?


----------

